# Organic Compost Mixture Help!



## sexagenario (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi MP. Lets see if you can help me. A friend brought me a bag of organic compost. What are the proportions of mixture i use regularly perlite,vermiculite,peat moss,regular soil,,,,,,,,nutes i use fox farm and advanced nutrients. How much do i cut back on nutyes etc. are apreciated. (Sorry for spelling)


----------



## 420thestoner (Mar 29, 2009)

umm. it might be because im high but whats your qestion. cut back on nutes for what.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 29, 2009)

Compst should be sufficent without added nutrients for a while longer than most common potting soils  most compost is rich with Nitrogen. I'd mix in some dolimite lime to help buffer the PH 
If the AN is chem I would just use the FoxFarms.

Be good to know what kind of compost is in the bag.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah what kind of compost? hopefully not MG compost, that **** is bad. must really beef it up in order to use.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 30, 2009)

I would take your normal soil mixture, and mix it like 3 parts of your reg mix to 1 part compost. I believe thats the normal ratio, though I personally like it more like 2.5 to 1.


----------



## sexagenario (Mar 31, 2009)

Its suposed to be all organic compost to be mixed with some soil. Dont know the ratios but the stuff is really dark ,,,,, they use it on the coffee plantations. Ill give it a try!


----------



## sexagenario (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi i found out what was in my organic compost,,,,,,,they are all vegetables , the guy that brought it says is process with bacteria from the proccess plant . Its suppose to be really good. What do you think!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2009)

hopefully there are a wide variety of veggies & not limited to 2 or 3. cause too much of one thing isnt good either. things to use sparingly in compost are citrus, grains, & startches. if its a good blend which it probably is then it sounds like u def have a good thing going on.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 31, 2009)

go 3 to 4 parts to one, that stuff you got might be really HOT! and report back please?


----------



## sexagenario (Apr 1, 2009)

The **** is really fertille ,,,,my friend toss some around with some seeds germd. and ythey are growing like crazy. Ill have to aire it a littlebit is still to fresh and moist. Be dpoing that right now!  THANXS for the help with no ** attached.


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

I only use soil mix for outdoor grows.
My mixture is:
1 part perlite
1 part vermiculite
1 part peat moss
1 part sharp (or builders ) sand 
1 part compost
Top 2 inches of the pot I fill with white gravel, because it will keep out weeds (the bad kind ) discourage squirrells from digging, and I use white gravel just because it's reflective.


----------



## sexagenario (Apr 2, 2009)

Everything looks nice no problems yet,,,, I had some prepare mix of vermiculita, perlite, soil and peatmoss. I added to a ratio of 3to1 of compost and they are looking good. I used it in some clones i have and they look like they have passed the shock part really well. Thanx evry one.... Last question. when shood i feed them?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 2, 2009)

4-6 wks. wait 4 ur plants 2 tell u. when they start 2 lighten up in green color then lightly feed. once a wk @ most. r u useing organic ferts or chems? hopefully organics...lol. look into makeing teas.


----------



## sexagenario (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanx to everyone i feel much better.


----------

